# Instructing Someone (Research of a writer)



## Scribe (Mar 26, 2005)

I want to say thank you for all your help so far.  I've listened to your thoughts and I hope I've done your art justice in my writing.

 I have another question.    

 Nikki, the 17 year old judo expert, has been asked to train a man in the art of judo.  The man knows nothing about judo, except what he's seen Nikki do but he is fit and strong (and is a willing student).

 What would be the first things Nikki would teach this person?


----------



## Simon Curran (Mar 26, 2005)

Don't trust a 17 year old who says they are an expert


----------



## bignick (Mar 26, 2005)

Falling...probably one of the most important skills in judo

After that depending on her experience she may teach very simple throws, stuff like Ashi Gake(leg hook) and other very basics.  Just very simple things like body movement(tai sabaki) and other stuff.  After a while you'd progress to other throws like the basic hip throw (o-goshi).  Maybe some simple wrist locks or other joint holds to get started...sorry not a lot of time to write right now.  Perhaps someone that actually teaches judo could be of more help with this question.


----------



## Scribe (Mar 27, 2005)

Simon, this girl is the only person who knows judo (I'm a writer and she is in a fantasy world and no one else has seen or heard of judo before).  There are no schools, teachers, mats, uniforms or any other equipment.  They have to make do with a grassy bit of land where ever they stop to camp.  It might not sound "right" but it's the way it is.

 Bignick, thank you for offering some suggestions.  She's not a teacher so she may not get things exactly as they should be but it sounds like she would teach him how to fall first.   I've been reading up on ukemi and there are some animated falls shown so I'll use those to begin with.  As I said, she's not a teacher so if she teaches the man something out of order it doesn't matter.  She'll do the best she can.

 After the falls, she'll go into easy throws and possibly holds.  I'll look at what has been suggested when I reach those lessons.

 Thanks for leading me in the right direction.


----------



## Simon Curran (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh, I see.:asian: 

Kind of makes more sense put into context.


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Apr 1, 2005)

Scribe,
Definitely falling forward and backward is the first thing to teach in judo. This generally starts laying on the ground and learning the correct position to 'meet' the mat/ground. Long ago I did drills going from left side to right side over and over again getting my body, legs, head arms in the correct positions. My brothers and I wore spots in the carpet. For front falls one then goes to the knees and starts to learn to roll and end up in the correct position. Then from a squat and finally from a standing postion. For back falls one goes from low squat, middle squat to standing. 

The first throw I learned in Judo was o'soto gari, major outer reap. After that I really can't remember, it was 30 years ago. I do remember we started to learn basic mat work and pins from the beginning. These are good since the student doesn't need to know how to fall to work on the mat.

FYI, wrist locks are illegal in competitive judo and wouldn't be taught normally. Although I was taught how to apply some basic wrist locks in competition when in a 'heap' and the ref's can't see. 

Take care,

Mark J.


----------



## Spookey (Jul 31, 2005)

Dear All,


In Judo there is a necessary order of operation. 

Some one already mentioned falling (Ukemi)...however, the list went straight into Gokyo Waza (the traditional throws)!

You forgot one major step in the learning process. Kazushi is the fundamental practice of breaking the opponents balance (intentionally pushing and pulling the Uke to break his balance in accordance with the throw).

Just thought you might want to follow the order of Jigaro Kano...it has worked for a century!

Roll On!
SpooKeY


----------



## bbaamm (Jul 31, 2005)

_"You forgot one major step in the learning process. Kazushi is the fundamental practice of breaking the opponents balance (intentionally pushing and pulling the Uke to break his balance in accordance with the throw)."

_The more you understand Judo the more you will realize Tai Sabaki is more important/effective in achieving Kazushi than pushing and pulling................. 

BBAAMM


----------



## Spookey (Aug 3, 2005)

Sir,


You will never know the importance of Tai Sabaki as a tool for Kazushi...if you are never explained KAZUSHI!

Roll On!
SpooKeY


----------



## bignick (Aug 3, 2005)

It has been my experience over the last three years that the importance of each part of the throw, kazushi, tsukuri, and kake vary according to the throw and the situation.  If you can set someone off balance to their rear-right corner and get your distance, executing an osoto gari will be trivial.  For things like sumi otoshi execution is very important.  And I agree with Spookey, tai sabaki is used to apply kazushi, you can move your body around all you want but if you can't sense your opponents shifts in balance or your own, you'll be in trouble...


----------

